# best all inclusive in the Dominican Republic?



## vacationmama (Mar 30, 2011)

I am planning a trip with my sister-in-law and think the all inclusive the best way to go. Which one is best for beach, food and luxury of resort? Thanks for your help!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't forget to check the TUG Ratings and Reviews - linked in the red bar as "TUG Resort Databases."


----------



## classiclincoln (Mar 30, 2011)

Stay away from Fun Tropicale in Puerta Plata.  We stayed there over the holidays; II had it rated a silver seal resort and it was GARBAGE.  Everyone we met there felt the same way.  They ran out of propane, which left us with no hot water, periodically there was no water at all, the food & beverage was crappy, restaurants were not open as scheduled.


----------



## crewtoo (Apr 15, 2011)

*Punta Cana*

Is really the only area you want to be.


----------

